# Fecal Odour



## PSpriggs (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Guys--Regarding odour issues,a company in Japan sells underwear which absorbs odours.Hence no smell.The website is www.seiren.com Hope this helps someone with Fecal odour issues.Havent tried it myself yet but will be looking into it after my busy period is over in approx 4 weeks.This is the worst and most embarrasing problem i have had.My social life is almost dead,stopped work in 2008 b/c of the odour problem.Have had it since 1996---take care---Stephen.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I will move this to the Leaky Gas, Incontinence, Odor Forum for you.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

I've heard of those, I've heard mixed reviews about em. Happy to hear yours if you try em out.


----------

